# Fisher Minute 2 for '96 Toyota Tacoma



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

What size plow do people think is reasonable for '96 Toyota Tacoma? I'm planning on getting new suspension, too. -It's a manual V6.

Also, if anyone is near Boston and looking to sell a plow (will need everything for truck), please let me know.

thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

6'9" Fisher or even better 7'6" LD Fisher. You may find some used around here, check ebay. You may also find a 6'6" Fisher as well which is older but still minuite mount. If your willing to travel a bit, there is a guy I know in Auburn, ME that sells lots of used fishers, he may be able to do something for you. If you want his E-Mail Ill get it for you.


----------



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I assume this is the gentlemen you're refering to:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936817234

I dropped him an email, haven't heard if he has anything avail. for 96 Tacoma.

You don't think 7'-6" would be too much for Tacoma?


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Blizzard max plow for the tacoma is a 720. approx. 380 lbs.


----------



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

You mean, 7'-2", correct?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

rosolar said:


> Thanks for the info. I assume this is the gentlemen you're refering to:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936817234
> 
> ...


Thats the guy, he has a whole fleet of stuff, but does not always have LD series blades around :crying:

No, the 7'6" *LD* is not too much for a Tacoma, its just right. 6'9" or 6'5" would also be fine. Blizzard which was mentioned above makes a nice plow to fit a tacoma, curtis, snoway, western will also have plows for it.


----------



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Now I just need to find a good price on one....


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

I had a 96 taco with a fisher minute mount 6'9" blade. The thing was unstoppable even with a 4 cyl auto. :salute:


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a 98 trd V6 with a fisher 6'9" and it pushes no problem WHen we ever get snow up here( darn rain) I plan on snapping a few pictures to show what it can do. Last year we had a couple of big snow early in the season and a local plow guy( f350 big a burly plow  ) couldnt believe the piles I had.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

rosolar said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I just need to find a good price on one....


If you want a new plow, you will get the best price on a Blizzard 720 LT from Portsmouth Ford in Portsmouth, NH about $2,800 installed last i checked, try getting that anywhere else.

Otherwise, there are a few Fishers on E-Bay now that would be good for your truck.
Good Luck


----------

